# UK Student loan threshold



## dmh2602 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a question about the current threshold for Uk student loans ... when living in Spain. I had to take care of some stuff at home, and that put me back on the 'official' radar of student loans, and now they know I'm working in Spain.

So I got a letter asking me about my earnings. That's okay, I have my last three nominas (payslips). But I have found two different thresholds for repayment. One says 21,000 Euros, and the other is 13,535 Euros. I think my earnings might be just above the 13,535, if they take into account my pre-tax earnings, which Im sure they do.

Can anyone tell my the CURRENT threshold. I started my degree in 2009-2012, so before the recent rise.

Help appreciated.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The lower I'm afraid. The 21k is for new student loans. student loans repayments


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

I earn more than this and mine gets deferred by showing my last 3 payslips no problem every year. My degree is from 1997-2000.


----------



## dmh2602 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks. I think Shel is right, and that the second threshold is the correct one. Maybe Gem has a different threshold again, because you finished in 2,000. I reckon, if I earn about 15,000 Euro before tax, I would have to pay 9% of the amount above 13,235 ... so not too much money.

And I'd like to start paying the debt off if I can.


----------

